# Describe "washy" feeling?



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Verb
wash out (third-person singular simple present washes out, present participle washing out, simple past and past participle washed out)
To remove something by washing.
That stain will easily wash out.
(idiomatic) To wear away by the flow of water; to erode.
The sandcastle was washed out by the tide.
(idiomatic) To cancel due to bad weather.
The continuous rain washed out the cricket match.
(idiomatic) To lose traction while going around a turn, especially in cycling, motorsports and skiing/snowboarding.
The rider washed out around that last turn and hit a tree.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Sliding when you should be gripping a surface.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

EC99SS said:


> You always hear that some boards give you a "washy" feeling or this board "washes" out etc. What exactly is that? I'm curious to see what people feel "wash" is.
> 
> I think I know what is meant by it, but could be wrong. To me "wash" is when the board kind of slides around without any feeling of grip.
> 
> ...


When you board skids out like this


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Usually when the soap hits the board and scrubs it clean


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Usually when the soap hits the board and scrubs it clean


Sounds like a powder pak sesh.


----------



## TJFunk (Nov 20, 2011)

lonerider said:


> When you board skids out like this
> ...


Oh man... you just made the rest of my day


----------

